# Ever realize something about your self and then you just suddenly start to cry?



## Michael M88 (Oct 1, 2013)

Sometimes it hits me that I really have no friends. The closest thing I have to a best friend is my cat. I honestly start to tear up a little when I really think about that.


----------



## awkwardsilent (Jun 14, 2012)

I do but its usually not "real" realizations they're usually biochemically triggered and when I snap out of it I realise I was having sad thoughts that don't fully make sense. 

Like right now I keep thinking about how annoying I am and how I can possibly fix it. I'm fixated because I remember that an ex-friend (who everyone else finds super annoying) said that he found ME annoying afew months ago... it is just really bugging me. And I'm starting to wonder if they all just put up with me despite my annoying behaviours and that I am putting everyone out .


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Yeh, and its a little pathetic...


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Yes, tears often well up to my eyes when I realize how miserable my life is.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Not really but I do get a heavy chest feeling


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

This happens to me sometimes and it sucks. I feel for you.


----------



## paintgirl (Mar 7, 2013)

All the time. I'm in college now dorming with two people and they randomly catch me crying which is why they probably think I'm weird.

But yeah, I feel hopeless sometimes. I don't know what to do to change myself and that makes me dread each day.


----------



## Mcquiz (Jul 31, 2013)

I do but then I go to read articles like "10 ways how not to give a ****" and so on and they motivate me enough to cheer me up and keep those crying and self pity sessions away for minimum of 3 weeks.


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

I do this when ever I feel sad and let my thoughts have at me. Most of the time, those thoughts are quiet and they do nothing but other times their volume gets bigger and I can't shut them up. I have to go for long walks just to out run them.


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

It happens to me often, it's pretty sad.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Yes, all the time. I hate myself for having zero social skills, zero confidence, and being so ashamed of my own existence that I feel embarrassed simply being in public. Death keeps seeming like the right choice more and more everyday.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

Having friends doesn't matter. Nothing matters. You'll be just as dead in 100 years as the most popular person you know. Just keep rolling that boulder Sisyphus. That's all you can do.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Every now and then, there'll be a moment where I can see just how bleak my future is. It's defeating and I can't help but tear up.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

i'm an austistic with picture thinking , so I can't figure out when i'm thinking about myself , cause I always see the bigger picture


----------



## dreamingescape (Sep 1, 2013)

Happens to me too  a lot!


----------



## Dan the man (Jul 4, 2013)

Every now and then I'll wake up in the middle of the night with tears in my eyes. Maybe how I unconsciously feel about myself comes out when I sleep because it never happens to me during the day.


----------



## jap (Jul 1, 2013)

Yep. Happened to me a lot of times. Just crying out of the blue. But still hanging there. XD


----------



## mSerenity (Oct 7, 2013)

Oh yeah definitely. I'm one who cries easily too so if I have a negative thought in my mind I can easily cry on the spot. I'm a sensitive person...


----------



## AstroBoy93 (Dec 21, 2012)

It happens when I think about how lonely I really am and the fact that no one will ever fall in love with me. I avoid thinking about this but sometimes it's just so... _there_ that it's impossible not to.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

I get like that alot of nights.

My realization is how dependent I am on my parents and wonder if i'll ever get off my feet and live on my own in the future.


----------



## BigBlueMoon (Feb 7, 2013)

Pretty much. That's kind of what's happening with me right now. :/


----------



## SilentlySuffering (Oct 14, 2010)

Yeah, I get like that sometimes.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Yes. Frequently, lately. Not so much myself, but my limitations. I don't understand myself and am wholly uncomfortable within my own mind. I do not like being alive, but I typically do my best with it. Sometimes, I slip.


----------



## chemengchick (Oct 7, 2013)

It happens to me mostly when I am outside around other normal people n a grocery store, a Kmart, or eating lunch (by myself) at a fast food place. I see a couple holding hands, a mom walking with her kids, a group of friends walking around. All of a sudden I realize I will most likely never have any of those things. I think about how everyone my age is happy and has had success and positive experiences but me. Tears start rolling down my cheeks and I get really embarrassed that now people are looking at me like I'm an idiot and I have to leave the store/area. Now when I have to go shopping I'm just in and out. To be honest if they had an option to ship groceries to your house like they did in the last state I lived in I'd do that. I've been having more and more panic attacks recently and it really bothers me. I felt like I had gotten used to depression but anxiety is a whole different thing!


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

I've haven't been able to cry for the past 7 years or so.


----------



## VeMuñeca (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes I do. Friendships always fail for me. Every guy I've liked never liked me back. It always seems like a bad spirit follows me around through out my life whose only purpose is to destroy my social life.


----------



## Frequence (Aug 29, 2013)

*I know how you feel :c*

I do quite often. It's mostly when I get home, sitting in my room and thinking of how my life is in general. I start to shiver until I eventually cry. If you ask me the best thing to do is watching a movie or something. Just to get your head off reality.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Yes. That's what happened to me when I first realized I had social issues. I was hanging out with a couple of old friends and smoking herb when it hit me. Pretty embarrassing moment for me, but at least they were sympathetic. Since then I've lost those friends and now face the inherent meaninglessness of my life. I've been wondering if suicide is the only way out. I'm emotionally ransacked at the moment, and I don't know what moves I can bear to handle. I've only been distracting myself with PS3, movies and music for the past two weeks. I can only cry under extreme stress. I'm stressed everyday, but not to the point where I can cry.


----------



## jlscho03 (Sep 5, 2012)

Yes, it happens to me, too. Actually, today when I came to work I went to my bed and cried for about 20 minutes or so. Thankfully it doesn't happen all the time. There was a time when I would cry every night, though, but I've since adjusted to my lack of having any friends, boyfriend, or semblance of a 'real life' (although right now I'm just trying to focus on stuff I'm interested in). 

Of course, I'm not completely satisfied and I still cry occasionally, but at this point in my life it's not really a new realization. Something hits me and I'm more reminded about my problems than actually just realizing that they're there. My philosophy is not to dwell on it, but maybe that's why nothing has changed?

chemengshick, I definitely understand. It's why I don't like to go shopping by myself and feel very, very nervous in crowds. I've also broken down in public and cried when seeing everyone around me having a good time. A simple trigger like that, and one that is almost everywhere, is easy to start the tears.


----------

